# Anyone tried Mercadolibre?



## TamiJ

So I'm a bit slow, but I just discovered that Mercadolibre is Mexico's ebay. Has anyone bought on there? Is it safe and reliable? I see that MercadoPago is used. Is that safe? Any advice on this would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## conorkilleen

TamiJ said:


> So I'm a bit slow, but I just discovered that Mercadolibre is Mexico's ebay. Has anyone bought on there? Is it safe and reliable? I see that MercadoPago is used. Is that safe? Any advice on this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I am on it everyday, but never purchased anything. Its a great site and from what I hear the MercadoPago is safe..like a PayPal. You would need to do some reading on it and the buyer/seller protection agreements and rules they have in place.

I only look on there for Motobici projects. I am interested in buying a vintage project Carabela City 60 BiciMoto (moped). Most of them are in DF and not in MTY though.


----------



## Balboa

*Mexico Craigslist*

Not too far off subject, I noticed Craigslist is not used too much in the Guadalajara area. Is there another similar site that gets more postings?


----------



## makaloco

I bought a plumbing product on Mercado Libre about three years ago, and the experience was positive in every way. It arrived with in a couple of business days, in perfect new condition, original packaging, etc., and I saved about 2,000 pesos over what I'd have paid locally for the same item. I didn't use Mercado Pago so can't comment on that. My impression is that the success of the site depends totally on the reliability of the buyers and sellers and honesty in the rating system, so look into that and try to find out as much as you can about the seller. Be aware that once you've bid on an item, you're dealing directly with the seller. In my case we finalized the arrangements via email. Afterwards, it's up to both of you to supply the ratings on ML. They don't release the ratings until both parties have completed them. My seller and I were both using ML for the first time and had to feel our way through all this, but it went fine.


----------



## kazslo

I've had great experiences on mercadolibre. I have bought numerous items, from computers to my hot water heater. I find it a lot more simple than ebay, I did the buy it now equivalent, went to the bank to make the deposit, and usually get my items within the next week. I've even found the buyer for my truck on there. I haven't had anything come that wasn't as described or had to wait 20+ days like you do for Chinese products on ebay.


----------



## TamiJ

Thanks for the responses you guys. I did sign up for MercadoPago, but am not yet gutsy enough to try it. But, I spotted some Victoria's Secret perfume that I want to purchase. Being in such a big city, I think it would be easier for me to make my purchases online if I can then go into the city to hunt down products. If I try the MercadoPago, I will let you guys know.


----------



## bendita

*Mercado Libre*

Yes I did I purchased a car for 83300 pesos and never got it, does anyone know the way to get my money back? the instructions send you around in circles and its half Spanish half English?
I'm so frustrated with this mess.


----------



## GARYJ65

bendita said:


> Yes I did I purchased a car for 83300 pesos and never got it, does anyone know the way to get my money back? the instructions send you around in circles and its half Spanish half English?
> I'm so frustrated with this mess.


You paid for it ???


----------



## GARYJ65

I buy and sell stuff all the time, but you have to be careful anyway


----------

